# smallest computer memory measuring unit



## sourajit (Jan 29, 2009)

we know that the smallest computer size memory is measured in terms of "bits".I want to know is there any other unit smaller than bits related to computer memory measurement?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

nope.

The measurement of a bit is the status of a single transistor being open (0) or closed (1).

On a related note, when used in terms of electronics, 1 hertz (1Hz) is the action of a single transistor opening or closing once per second.


----------

